# Show me your stash!!!



## Mightyquinn

I thought I would start this thread to see what everyone has around the house that they use for their lawn. Maybe get some good ideas or do things a little different. Here is mine, it is actually unused space that was under the stairs going up to the bonus room in the house. Shortly after we moved in, I started thinking to myself that there has to be useful space in there, so I cut a hole in the wall and peaked in and sure enough there was a lot of room in there. I had a buddy of mine that was real good with carpentry work come over and I helped him cut the hole out and frame up the door so I could use the space for storage. I added the lights later on and now has become my lawn care amendments room I like it because it stays about the same temperature year around since it backs up to the laundry room and is insulated.


----------



## touchofgrass

Mightyquinn said:


> I thought I would start this thread to see what everyone has around the house that they use for their lawn. Maybe get some good ideas or do things a little different. Here is mine, it is actually unused space that was under the stairs going up to the bonus room in the house. Shortly after we moved in, I started thinking to myself that there has to be useful space in there, so I cut a hole in the wall and peaked in and sure enough there was a lot of room in there. I had a buddy of mine that was real good with carpentry work come over and I helped him cut the hole out and frame up the door so I could use the space for storage. I added the lights later on and now has become my lawn care amendments room I like it because it stays about the same temperature year around since it backs up to the laundry room and is insulated.


Hey, that's what my stash looks like too


----------



## Wes

Hmmm... I have to wonder about adding bird seed to the yard. I can see where it might increase organic matter, but it seems like it might come with some side effects as well. Does pre-emergent knock out sunflowers and maize as well?

Also, what's in the tank? If you tell me you are pumping carbon dioxide out on the grass I'm going to seriously question your sanity.


----------



## touchofgrass

Wes said:


> Hmmm... I have to wonder about adding bird seed to the yard. I can see where it might increase organic matter, but it seems like it might come with some side effects as well. Does pre-emergent knock out sunflowers and maize as well?
> 
> Also, what's in the tank? If you tell me you are pumping carbon dioxide out on the grass I'm going to seriously question your sanity.


haha.. it's my stash too.. bird food is mine.. I am obsessed with watching the birdies )

the tank is CO2 actually.. haha .. it's for the kids' soda stream


----------



## Mightyquinn

Wes said:


> Hmmm... I have to wonder about adding bird seed to the yard. I can see where it might increase organic matter, but it seems like it might come with some side effects as well. Does pre-emergent knock out sunflowers and maize as well?
> 
> Also, what's in the tank? If you tell me you are pumping carbon dioxide out on the grass I'm going to seriously question your sanity.


Well the bird seed is for the wife's bird feeder out back and the tank is actually CO2 that I use to refill the SodaStream that we have. It's mainly for the kids now since we don't really use it anymore. I will probably get rid of the tank when it's empty.


----------



## touchofgrass

Mightyquinn said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I have to wonder about adding bird seed to the yard. I can see where it might increase organic matter, but it seems like it might come with some side effects as well. Does pre-emergent knock out sunflowers and maize as well?
> 
> Also, what's in the tank? If you tell me you are pumping carbon dioxide out on the grass I'm going to seriously question your sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the bird seed is for the wife's bird feeder out back and the tank is actually CO2 that I use to refill the SodaStream that we have. It's mainly for the kids now since we don't really use it anymore. I will probably get rid of the tank when it's empty.
Click to expand...

jinx


----------



## Wes

Mightyquinn said:


> Well the bird seed is for the wife's bird feeder out back and the tank is actually CO2 that I use to refill the SodaStream that we have. It's mainly for the kids now since we don't really use it anymore. I will probably get rid of the tank when it's empty.


Well, I'm not advocating this level of insanity, but you could "empty" onto he lawn this summer when the grass has really come in.


----------



## Redtenchu

T-PAC (primo-max),Milo,Celsius,prodiamine and blue tracker dye.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Is that where you keep all your supplies at? Just piled up in the corner?


----------



## Redtenchu

Yes


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


>


Lololololol


----------



## lagerman72

HA, that's awesome (and somewhat familiar). I don't have my Celsius or Prodiamine yet, but they're coming.. 
Stash so far:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Do you use the Clover compound to backlap your reel mower?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Love the floor paint!


----------



## lagerman72

Mightyquinn said:


> Do you use the Clover compound to backlap your reel mower?


I do. Only once so far as I was using a NAPA brand I found locally before, but I like the clover so much better. It just seems smoother when using it.



dfw_pilot said:


> Love the floor paint!


Thanks!! That was my requirement when we built the house, I wanted one room to fix my way and was lucky enough to get it. HA!


----------



## Mightyquinn

I've use the Clover compound before when I had a TruCut but I found that it was bit** to get off. It seems to really want to stick around. Just curious if you have had the same issues.


----------



## lagerman72

Mightyquinn said:


> I've use the Clover compound before when I had a TruCut but I found that it was bit** to get off. It seems to really want to stick around. Just curious if you have had the same issues.


Definitely harder to clean up than the NAPA but the feel, sound and overall finish of the backlapping seemed so much better (smoother) that I just figured it was part of the deal for using better compound. What are you using? I'm always up for trying new gear, especially in the compound price range. :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Even though I still have the Clover (I agree that it does give a really superior sharpening) I ended up getting some Pinhigh Lapping Compound. I bought the 5 lb container which is WAY more than I will ever use and the shipping there was kind of expensive @ $14. It does a good job and it's fairly easy to rinse off with a garden hose. I think I went with the 5 lb jug as I couldn't justify paying more for shipping then what I was buying.


----------



## touchofgrass

Redtenchu said:


> T-PAC (primo-max),Milo,Celsius,prodiamine and blue tracker dye.


boy oh boy, I remember the bags and bags of Milo... and what a sweet stench it brought ... remember, MQ?


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> T-PAC (primo-max),Milo,Celsius,prodiamine and blue tracker dye.


That's a nice stack of Milo.

Question: Where is the surfactant?!


----------



## Wes

[/quote]


Mightyquinn said:


> Is that where you keep all your supplies at? Just piled up in the corner?


At least he doesn't park a truck on top of it! 



lagerman72 said:


>


----------



## lagerman72

Mightyquinn said:


> Is that where you keep all your supplies at? Just piled up in the corner?
> 
> 
> 
> lagerman72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wes said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least he doesn't park a truck on top of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: true story I'm afraid!
Click to expand...


----------



## gwolf64

Here is my stash. I'm ready for this season to start!


----------



## gwolf64

Here is my stash. I'm ready for this season to start!


----------



## wardconnor

dfw_pilot said:


>


This is the best picture I currently have of my stash. Maybe I can get a picture of my lawn care products stash later sometime.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice!

Love the barn door roller, too!


----------



## southernguy311




----------



## Ware

^^^ Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Here is my granular stash.
Fert
Humate 
2 bags potting soil

All 50 lb bags


----------



## Fronta1




----------



## pennstater2005

I like to keep small spray bottles of glyphosate, triclopyr, and WBG. I don't always want to mix a gallon.


----------



## alpine0000

Here's all of my liquids except the Podium that wasn't there when the pic was taken


----------



## kolbasz

seeing a bunch of people with glyphosphate mixed up. in this state, what is the shelf life? I know some other products are like 3-5 days once you mix it up.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> seeing a bunch of people with glyphosphate mixed up. in this state, what is the shelf life? I know some other products are like 3-5 days once you mix it up.


I keep some mixed up and have never had a problem. I think it's probably similar to the ready-to-use Roundup products you see in the box stores - they are already diluted.


----------



## pennstater2005

^ I've never had a problem keeping things mixed and on hand. I tend to spot spray more if it's ready.


----------



## alpine0000

kolbasz said:


> seeing a bunch of people with glyphosphate mixed up. in this state, what is the shelf life? I know some other products are like 3-5 days once you mix it up.


I just keep a small amount mixed up in a Chemical Guys 32oz spray bottle. It seems to be fine for me. I go through what I mix in the bottle in about a month... Spraying anything that grows through my sidewalk cracks every few times I mow, plus random weeds in the lawn and mulched areas.


----------



## kolbasz

Sweet, I'm gonna mix some I'm the morning


----------



## ajmikola

Finally got everything i need for my program.t I think.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Awesome stashes you guys. While on topic, anyone ever premixed certainty or Celsius? I think I've read to use within 2 days of mixing.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Iriasj2009 said:


> Awesome stashes you guys. While on topic, anyone ever premixed certainty or Celsius? I think I've read to use within 2 days of mixing.


Yes, I have and will probably do it again here tomorrow or this weekend. I believe Celsius says something like use within 5 days of mixing but I don't recall seeing anything on the Certainty label. I just usually mix up a gallon and spray everything I can see and if I have any left over the neighbors get the rest of it to create a barrier between my lawn and their weed farms


----------



## Iriasj2009

Mightyquinn said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stashes you guys. While on topic, anyone ever premixed certainty or Celsius? I think I've read to use within 2 days of mixing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have and will probably do it again here tomorrow or this weekend. I believe Celsius says something like use within 5 days of mixing but I don't recall seeing anything on the Certainty label. I just usually mix up a gallon and spray everything I can see and if I have any left over the neighbors get the rest of it to create a barrier between my lawn and their weed farms
Click to expand...

I thought i read something about using within 2 days but I could be wrong. I have some sedge popping up and would like to spot spray every chance I get without mixing every time.


----------



## gwolf64




----------



## wartee

gwolf64 said:


>


 :shock: nice!


----------



## brettgoodyear

Just started organizing the garage, it would appear that I'm starting to acquire a decent stash.


----------



## CenlaLowell

It's getting up there


----------



## Jacob_S

A lot less than others but here's what I've got.


----------



## 440mag

This picture didn't exist until last week, when I FINALLY got to the "straighten up the garage" item on my insane and endless "To Do" list. Pending weeklong visit by the grandchillens also a primary motivator ... prior to this all the jugs were lined up on the concrete floor, along the garage wall. It was untenable, at best :-/

SWMBO has declared, "Much betterer"!


----------



## Cmeiwes

The medicine cabinet!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Revolver? I need to ask you for a loan.


----------



## CenlaLowell

dfw_pilot said:


> Revolver? I need to ask you for a loan.


I was thinking the same thing :lol:


----------



## Cmeiwes

CenlaLowell said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revolver? I need to ask you for a loan.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol the revolver should last me three life times. if you look close there is a little box of monument in there too. It's crazy expensive too but it will definitely kill out nutsedge rather than just burning off the leaf for a couple weeks.


----------



## JDgreen18




----------



## pennstater2005

JDgreen18 said:


>


Jealous of your Bay State stockpile!


----------



## JDgreen18

pennstater2005 said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous of your Bay State stockpile!
Click to expand...

Lol I just took a Road trip a few weeks ago to stock up...$3.50 a bag is a bargain


----------



## cnet24

Reading this thread this morning, and wanted to show mine! Having a 3 car garage is both a blessing and a curse, the deal I have with my wife is as long as I keep things clean and organized, I can keep adding to my collection. If we ever move, no doubt I will need to downsize some of this equipment, I am not looking forward to that day :shock:

Overview pic of my "stash":



Chemicals: Slowly adding over time, a guest group buy PGR appearance by none other than @Colonel K0rn :



Equipment Overview: Tru-Cut 27, Toro Rotary, Ryobi Electric pressure washer, Von Haus electric dethatcher, which I hardly ever use:



Tools: I use the Rubbermaid Fast Track Organization System, purchased from Home Depot. A great way to organize rakes, power heads, etc:




A peek into the tool chest- just some odds and ends I use often. Pinhigh lapping compound, battery chargers for drills and sprayer, extra rotary blade. I was able to run an extension cord up to my garage door outlet for power:



I can say, without a doubt, 90% of all of this has been purchased since joining this forum


----------



## Stellar P

cnet24 said:


> Reading this thread this morning, and wanted to show mine! Having a 3 car garage is both a blessing and a curse, the deal I have with my wife is as long as I keep things clean and organized, I can keep adding to my collection. If we ever move, no doubt I will need to downsize some of this equipment, I am not looking forward to that day :shock:
> 
> Overview pic of my "stash":
> 
> 
> 
> Chemicals: Slowly adding over time, a guest group buy PGR appearance by none other than @Colonel K0rn :
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment Overview: Tru-Cut 27, Toro Rotary, Ryobi Electric pressure washer, Von Haus electric dethatcher, which I hardly ever use:
> 
> 
> 
> Tools: I use the Rubbermaid Fast Track Organization System, purchased from Home Depot. A great way to organize rakes, power heads, etc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A peek into the tool chest- just some odds and ends I use often. Pinhigh lapping compound, battery chargers for drills and sprayer, extra rotary blade. I was able to run an extension cord up to my garage door outlet for power:
> 
> 
> 
> I can say, without a doubt, 90% of all of this has been purchased since joining this forum :@Colonel K0rn


I like the cut of your jib!


----------



## krusej23

This is my stash of soil enhancers currently with some more coming.


----------



## cutigers08

Recently added some dimension liquid as well. Everything besides the edger, chainsaw, pressure washer and basic tools were added after discovering this site :lol:


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Thanks for posting these pics guys. This is a great idea. Once I get my shed in, I'll throw up some pics too.


----------



## kds

Everyone in this thread keeping spray bottles of ready-to-go mixes are smart people and I'm going to have to steal that. :thumbup:


----------



## Backyard Soldier

Houston....DO I HAVE A PROBLEM???


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Backyard Soldier said:


> Houston....DO I HAVE A PROBLEM???


Thats a nice stash!


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Have any of you ever experienced issues storing Fert or chemicals in your garage or shed, in regards to temp issues?


----------



## Awar

I'm not sure if I should show my wife this thread. I'm thinking it'll help justify all the stuff I buy for the yard. But I'm worried she'll get more pissed off as she'll know that's where I'm headed! :lol:

Anyway here's mine:


----------

